# Hardware: 8K kommt? Mitnichten, 8K ist da!



## MaxeSchwind (28. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hardware: 8K kommt? Mitnichten, 8K ist da!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Hardware: 8K kommt? Mitnichten, 8K ist da!*


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2019)

Was nutzt einem ein 8K TV wenn es dafür noch gar kein Material gibt ? Es gibt gerade mal bei ausgewählten Titeln 4K-Bluray im Handel. Im TV gibt es 4K nur via Streamingdiensten oder als Aufpreis bei Pay-TV-Sendern wie Sky. Aber 8K ? Bei normalen TV-Sendern (ÖR-TV) ist immer noch gerade mal FHD angesagt. Selbst FHD kostet bei den klassischen Free-TV-Sendern wie RTL, Sat1, Pro7 und Co. afaik immer noch Aufpreis. Bin mir aber da nicht sicher, da ich damals Sky zzgl. HD+ gebucht habe. Ich weiß daher nicht wie es aktuell damit bestellt ist.

Solange es aber noch kein nennenswertes 8K-Material gibt (Bluray, Free-TV oder ohne großen Aufpreis bei Streamingdiensten wie Netflix) ist ein 8K-TV imho vollkommen überflüssig (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach). Und ich bezweifle auch noch, daß eine PS 5 flächendeckend zu 8K-Leistung in der Lage sein wird. Da wird erst einmal natives 4K das Ziel sein. 8K hochskaliert vielleicht in Ausnahmefällen aber auch nicht als Standard.

Und da es aktuell keinen TV mit 3D mehr gibt bleibe ich aktuell noch bei meinem Samsung FHD-TV mit 3D. Sonst wäre ich schon zu 4K gewechselt.


----------



## BxBender (28. Oktober 2019)

Und der 8K Fernseher von Samsung ist nicht mal 8K. Also haben wir technisch gesehen überhaupt noch kein 8K, lediglich die Zertifizierung steht.
Desweiteren benötigen die meisten Leute auch gar kein 8K, es sei denn, man hat 75 oder 85 Zoll zu Hause herumstehen.
Ich habe 40 Zoll mit 4K und den Unterschied muss man mit der Nase suchen.
Viele 4K Inhalte sind einfach zu schlecht aufgenommen (Unschärfe etc.), oder werden durch die Bewegtbilddarstellung mehr oder minder vollständig eleminiert.
Warum ich das erzähle? Na weil 80 Zoll genau 4 mal so viel Bildfläche wie 8K zu 4K hat und daher das Ergebnis absolut identisch ist.
Daher wird man wirkliche Unterschiede nur bei 100-120 Zoll sehen, wo dann wieder ein Aha-Effekt wie beim Wechsel von 720p zu 1080p erkennbar sein wird.
Profis werden natürlich wieder anmerken, dass man viel dichter vor dem Bildschirm sitzen muss, damit die Effekte der höheren Detaildichte wesentlich besser zur Geltung kommen, aber ich rede hier von realistischen Bedingungen in einer normalen Wohnung.
Zudem nimmt die Unschärfe bei geringerem Sitzabstand wieder zu und das Bild verwischt stärker und man bemerkt die Limitierung der LCD-Technik und der eigenen Augen hautnah.
Fazit: für Veranstaltungen und Kinos mit sehr großen Displays ist 8K sicherlich ein wahrer Segen, für normale Anwender eigentlich völlig unnötig.


----------



## Yojinj (28. Oktober 2019)

Und in zwei Jahren geht es dann lost mit dem 16k Geblubber xD.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Zum stark diskutierten Auflösungs-Thema haben wir Brad Bramy, *Marketing-*Vizepräsident* von HDMI L.A., um ein State*ment gebeten. Seine Antwort:



Brad Bramy: Blablabla, verkaufen, verkaufen, verkaufen, blablabla, Marketingworthülse, blablabla.
Das Gebrabbel gehört zu seiner Jobbeschreibung... .
Ich bin mir sicher der Marketing-Fuzzi von Wilke wird bestimmt auch sagen: "Die beste Wurst von morgen kommt aus Wilkeproduktion zu günstigsten Preisen und mit der besten Qualität."
Wieso wird so jemand überhaupt gebeten ein Statement abzugeben - bei einem Analysten würde ich es ja noch halbwegs verstehen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt wo 4K flächenmäßig bei TV-Geräten etabliert ist (was Geräte und deren Bezahlbarkeit betrifft; es gibt so gut wie keine FHD-Geräte mehr im Handel) braucht man halt eine neue Sau die man durchs Dorf treibt. In 5 Jahren fangen die sicher mit den ersten 16K-Geräten an usw. und erklärt 4K und 8K zum alten Eisen. Egal ob das ganze für den Privatmann überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt oder nicht.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, daß einige gerade mal 34-40" Geräte zu Hause stehen haben, davon ungefähr 2-3 m entfernt sitzen und dann soll so eine Gerätegröße in 8k kommen halte ich das für kompletten Bullshit. 4K ok da hat man je nachdem noch etwas davon. Aber von 8K bemerkt man bei so einer Konstellation gar nichts mehr. Egal wie gut die Augen auch sein mögen.

Irgendwas wird man den dummen Käufer schon einreden oder verkaufen können, warum er gerade jetzt von 4 K auf 8 K und später auf 16 K wechseln soll. 

Die Leute die sich einen 100" TV hinstellen und bezahlen wollen/können kann man auch abzählen. Ich würde aktuell so bei 55-65" bleiben wollen (55" hab ich aktuell, maximal würde ich auf 65" gehen. Mehr wäre imho bei meinen Räumen sinnfrei. Das langt vollkommen. Eine Killerapp wäre für mich wenn die neuen Geräte neben 4K und OLED zusätzlich endlich mal wieder (ordentliche) 3D-Features mit anböten. Vielleicht auch endlich einmal ohne Brillenzwang (anfängliche Versuche gabs da schon mal bei Toshiba aber das Gerät kostete afaik auch so um die 8000 EUR).

Dann würde ich mein 55" Samsung zeitnah in Rente schicken. So hoffe ich halt, daß er noch lange hält.


----------



## Loosa (28. Oktober 2019)

BxBender schrieb:


> Viele 4K Inhalte sind einfach zu schlecht aufgenommen (Unschärfe etc.), oder werden durch die Bewegtbilddarstellung mehr oder minder vollständig eleminiert.



Zumindest das ist leider wenig überraschend. Der größte Teil von Filmen wird immer noch nur in HD oder 2K verfilmt, beziehungsweise gemastered. Dementsprechend sind viele 4K Blu-Rays nur hochskalierte Versionen. 
Real or Fake 4K
(laut der Seite können ältere 35mm Filme noch bis 6K mithalten)

Wobei Upscaler aber durchaus überzeugende Arbeit leisten können.
Viel wichtiger als die Auflösung ist aber eh HDR. Da ist der Unterschied um einiges auffälliger als bei der Pixelzahl.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (28. Oktober 2019)

Bei Fernsehern braucht man halt immer ein neues Zugpferd, da es keinen "Zwang" gibt aufzurüsten; Film und Fernsehen läuft genau gleich, vielleicht halt in etwas schwächerer Qualität. 
Dass sich 8K mittelfristig grossflächig durchsetzt glaube ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich werden sie keine "kleinen" 8K-Fernseher produzieren (das kleinste ist momentan glaube ich 65Zoll) und wirklich Sinn macht es erst ab 100 Zoll+. Von den astronomischen Preisen abgesehen macht ein solches Möbel in einem normal grossen Wohnzimmer schlicht keinen Sinn.
Ich habe momentan auch einen 55"-4K-Fernseher und würde vielleicht beim nächsten auf 65 hochgehen, das wäre für mich dann aber auch das absolute Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich halte ja schon 4k in 95% der Anwendungsfälle für blödsinnig, aber gut: was würde mit der Wirtschaft passieren, wenn wir uns nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Fernseher kaufen würden?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2019)

ich check den sinn dieses "specials" nicht, um ehrlich zu sein: hier wurde lediglich das zitat irgendeines marketing-heinis übersetzt. und jetzt?


----------



## Phrix (28. Oktober 2019)

80+" Fernseher mit guten Panels liegen derweil immer noch jenseits der 4000€, und dann sind wir bei normalem Sitzabstand immer noch meilenweit von Diagonalen entfernt bei denen man 4K und 8K tatsächlich unterscheiden könnte.

Außer in Profianwendungen und/oder im Kino wird man 8k noch SEHR lange nicht nutzen können oder wollen.


----------



## Loosa (28. Oktober 2019)

Phrix schrieb:


> 80+" Fernseher mit guten Panels liegen derweil immer noch jenseits der 4000€, und dann sind wir bei normalem Sitzabstand immer noch meilenweit von Diagonalen entfernt bei denen man 4K und 8K tatsächlich unterscheiden könnte.



Das wurde hier vor ein paar Tagen schonmal angesprochen. Der deutsche Durchschnitt ist wohl 7 Meter Abstand vom TV (in der Schrankwand ). Da dürften 4K und 8K nicht zu unterscheiden sein. Aber bei 1,5 bis 2m?

Die Preise sind mir aber auch zu heftig. TV habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, aber wenn einer in's Haus kommen sollte, dann sicher nicht über €1.000.


----------



## Wamboland (28. Oktober 2019)

Die Technik mag ja da sein, aber bis 65" sehe ich keinen Grund für mehr als 4K - und größer macht in den meisten Wohnzimmern keinen Sinn. Zudem fehlt es ja erstmal an gescheitem Material. Wir haben ja noch nicht einmal überall 1080p im TV, von 4K können wir da ja nur träumen. Für 8K Streaming brauch man dann ja auch ca. 50 Mbit/s pro Client, evtl. weniger wenn die Codecs das hergeben. Sprich da ist nicht mal die Infrastruktur für da, dass eine Familie 2-3 8K Streams schauen kann. 

Die sollen lieber zusehen das wir gute und günstige 4K Panels mit perfekter HDR Unterstützung bekommen - denn ein sehr gutes 4K Bild wird dem Kunden mehr bringen als ein solides 8K Bild.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke immer, mein 55 Zoll FHD TV ist gar nicht so alt. Und das 3D das er hat finde ich persönlich gut, auch wenn ich es praktisch nicht nutze, aufgrund der BR Preise, ich kaufe halt keine BRs doppelt oder zahle 10 Euro drauf für beide Scheiben in einer Packung. 

Jedenfalls gebe ich zu, wir überlegen in ein, zwei Jahren doch einen 4k TV anzuschaffen, dann mit mind. 65 Zoll, eher aber wohl 75. Dann verschenken wir den ganzen alten 46 Zöller an meine Mutter und der FHD ersetzt den und der neue kommt halt dahin, wo jetzt der Haupt-TV steht. 

Wobei ich bei Filmen den Wahn nicht mehr mitmache, erst VHS dann DVD dann BR dann UHD BR und dann irgendwann 8k BR. Ich habe einige besondere Filme bzw. Filmserien noch mal auf BR gekauft obwohl ich schon die DVDs habe, das war es aber, UHD BR mache ich schon nicht mehr mit. Sicher, wenn die Filme günstig sind, dann würde es sich ggf. lohnen aber eben nur bei Titeln, die ich noch nicht habe. UHD BR Player habe ich dank XBox One S ja schon. 
Nur wird der Qualitätssprung bei jedem Mal halt merklich weniger.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Oktober 2019)

Zwar hat sich 4K etabliert und es werden nur noch sehr wenig bis keine FullHD-TVs mehr verkauft, aber in vielen Wohnzimmern steht immernoch ein FullHD-TV. Bis 4K dann auch mal im heimischen Wohnzimmer tatsächlich angekommen ist, dürften noch gut 1-2 Jahre vergehen. 

8K wird noch viele Jahre brauchen, um sich zu etablieren. Ich erkenne allerdings keinen Unterschied zwischen 8K und 4K, wie ich feststellen musste, als ich mal im Saturn rum stöberte und einen 65 Zoll 8K-TV mit einem 4K-TV der selben Größe miteinander verglichen habe. Auch hinsichtlich der Bildqualität habe ich keine Unterschiede feststellen können.


----------



## Robertius (29. Oktober 2019)

4k gerne, aber bei 8k bin ich raus. Da sehe ich keinen Unterschied mehr. Vielleicht mal in 10 Jahren, wenn es eh (fast) keinen 4k mehr zu kaufen gibt und es der gleiche Preis ist.


----------



## Xello1984 (29. Oktober 2019)

8k ist da? Mitnichten! Glaubt bloß nicht was ein Marketing Spacko da für einen Dünnschiss von sich gibt. Diese Leute haben nur den Auftrag Geld zu generieren. Lustig, dass er gar nicht darauf eingegangen ist, weshalb konkret es in die Wohnzimmer einziehen sollte. Bei sehr großen Räumen von Firmen kann man ja auch Fernseher über 100 Zoll aufstellen. Wie soll das aber im Wohnzimmer funktionieren? 8k ist für den Heimgebrauch ein völlig abstruser Schwachsinn. Selbst 4k lässt sich ab ca 4 Metern bei einem 60 Zoll nicht mehr von Fullhd unterscheiden aufgrund der Pixeldichte. Es gibt bisher noch keinen einzigen Film in echtem 4k. Selbst der übelst teuer produzierte und neue Maßstäbe setzende König der Löwen ist nicht in 4k. Nur Demos gibt es in echtem 4k. Und wenn man dort die scharfen Details und Konturen klar erkennen möchte, müsste man sich schon verdammt nah an den Fernseher setzen. Die Industrie denkt sich irgend einen Gimmik aus und die Konsumenten sollen es fressen? Nicht mit mir  erst wenn vernünftige 8k TVs bei ca 800 Euro angelangt sind und ich meinen Fernseher wechseln muss, nur dann würde ich zuschlagen, weil zu dem Zeitpunkt der normale 4k wahrscheinlich eh aussterben wird


----------



## Xello1984 (29. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne allerdings keinen Unterschied zwischen 8K und 4K, wie ich feststellen musste, als ich mal im Saturn rum stöberte und einen 65 Zoll 8K-TV mit einem 4K-TV der selben Größe miteinander verglichen habe. Auch hinsichtlich der Bildqualität habe ich keine Unterschiede feststellen können.



Kein Wunder. Man müsste dafür ca nen halben Meter vor dem Bildschirm sitzen, da die Pixeldichte so hoch ist. Braucht kein Mensch! Höchstens für VR


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Oktober 2019)

benutz doch bitte die Editier-Funktion (unten rechts "bearbeiten" statt 4-Fach Postings innerhalb weniger Minuten zu machen. Danke

zu 8K:

brauch ich nicht, hab noch nichtmal 4K bis jetzt und vermisse es auch nicht


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

BxBender schrieb:


> Ich habe 40 Zoll mit 4K und den Unterschied muss man mit der Nase suchen.
> Viele 4K Inhalte sind einfach zu schlecht aufgenommen (Unschärfe etc.), oder werden durch die Bewegtbilddarstellung mehr oder minder vollständig eleminiert.



Hier werden mehrere Dinge durcheinandergeworfen. Zum einen werden 4K-Inhalte nicht "schlecht" aufgenommen. Tatsächlich erfassen Filmkameras Auflösungen bis zu 16K, die dann fürs Release runterskaliert werden. Zum anderen hat die Bewegungsunschärfe nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun, sondern der Anzahl der Frames. Solange Filme mit 24 Bildern pro Sekunden ausgestrahlt werden, hätte man auch bei 16K die Unschärfe bei Bewegungen und Kameraschwenks. 

Generell schwirren hier viele Halbwahrheiten durch den Raum. Der Sitzabstand war bei Röhrenbildschirmen deshalb größere, um die niedrige Auflösung auszugleichen, wohingegen man bei UHD-TVs gerne auf zwei Meter heranrücken kann. Die Auflösung macht's möglich. Im Kino sitzen die meisten Leute am liebsten in der Mitte, weil die Leinwand dann schön groß ist. Gemessen daran gibt es auch kein "zu groß fürs Wohnzimmer", aber das bleibt am Ende des Tages Geschmack.


----------



## SpieleKing (29. Oktober 2019)

Die neuen Konsolen 4K, wer es glaubt =D =D =D

Diesen Schmarrn haben sie auch früher zu FullHD und 8K gesagt. Wass soll der werte Herr den auch sagen, er bekommt sein Geld schließlich aus der Industrie


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Gemessen daran gibt es auch kein "zu groß fürs Wohnzimmer", aber das bleibt am Ende des Tages Geschmack.



eigentlich schon

wenn das Zimmer jetzt nicht sooo groß ist und man da einen Riesen-TV sich reinklatscht und dann gefühlt  weniger als 2-3 Meter davon weg sitzt, kann man manche Filme mit viel Action nicht vernünftig schauen ohne dauern die Augen von ganz links nach ganz rechts wandern zu lassen. Wenn links und rechts gleichzeitig was passiert, hat man schon starke Probleme dass alles zu erfassen. Deshalb bin ich auch kein Fan von riesigen Bilddiagonalen


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> 8k ist für den Heimgebrauch ein völlig abstruser Schwachsinn. Selbst 4k lässt sich ab ca 4 Metern bei einem 60 Zoll nicht mehr von Fullhd unterscheiden aufgrund der Pixeldichte.



Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass 8K für Zuhause (noch) nicht handhabbar ist, hinkt deine Begründung. Laut deiner Aussage müsste man den Sitzabstand vergrößeren, je größer der Bildschirm wird.  Dann wäre die Auflösung egal, denn FHD bei 25 Zoll bei 0,5 Metern würde genauso gut aussehen wie 8K auf einem 120-Zöller auf 7 Metern. Die höhere Auflösung ist dazu gedacht, dass man größere Bildschirme daheim haben kann, ohne dass das Bild auf kürzere Distanz zu unscharf wird. Kinofeeling eben. 



Xello1984 schrieb:


> Es gibt bisher noch keinen einzigen Film in echtem 4k. Selbst der übelst teuer produzierte und neue Maßstäbe setzende König der Löwen ist nicht in 4k. Nur Demos gibt es in echtem 4k.



Quelle?



Xello1984 schrieb:


> Und wenn man dort die scharfen Details und Konturen klar erkennen möchte, müsste man sich schon verdammt nah an den Fernseher setzen. Die Industrie denkt sich irgend einen Gimmik aus und die Konsumenten sollen es fressen? Nicht mit mir  erst wenn vernünftige 8k TVs bei ca 800 Euro angelangt sind und ich meinen Fernseher wechseln muss, nur dann würde ich zuschlagen, weil zu dem Zeitpunkt der normale 4k wahrscheinlich eh aussterben wird



8K für 800 Euro? Und unter welchen Bedingungen soll so ein Gerät entstehen? 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> eigentlich schon
> 
> wenn das Zimmer jetzt nicht sooo groß ist und man da einen Riesen-TV sich reinklatscht und dann gefühlt  weniger als 2-3 Meter davon weg sitzt, kann man manche Filme mit viel Action nicht vernünftig schauen ohne dauern die Augen von ganz links nach ganz rechts wandern zu lassen. Wenn links und rechts gleichzeitig was passiert, hat man schon starke Probleme dass alles zu erfassen. Deshalb bin ich auch kein Fan von riesigen Bilddiagonalen



Deswegen sagte ich auch, dass es am Ende des Tages immer nach dem eigenen Geschmack geht. Manche sitzen im Kino gerne in der letzten Reihe, weil sie so alles überbrücken und wieder andere gerne in der Mitte, weil sie genau dieses Gefühl mögen. Das lässt sich auch aufs Heimkino adaptieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Oktober 2019)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder. Man müsste dafür ca nen halben Meter vor dem Bildschirm sitzen, da die Pixeldichte so hoch ist. Braucht kein Mensch! Höchstens für VR



Ich hab's in verschiedenen Abständen verglichen, so weit wie es der Laden räumlich zuließ. 5m, 3m, 2m und auch bin ich ziemlich nahe dran. Aber selbst dann sind die Unterschiede marginal und in der Praxis einfach nicht zu erkennen. Immerhin sitzt man ja keinen halben Meter vor einem so großen TV. 

8K macht erst bei Größen ab 90 Zoll Sinn. Wenn denn entsprechende Medien vorhanden wären, die in 8K-Auflösung dargestellt werden.



MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> 8K für 800 Euro? Und unter welchen Bedingungen soll so ein Gerät entstehen?


Die Frage hast du dir doch sicher auch bei 4K damals gestellt, als entsprechende TVs *mindestens* noch weit über 4000 Euro gekostet haben? 

Heut kriegt man einen passablen 4K-LED TV für 800 Euro. Das wird in 10 Jahren bei 8K nicht anders sein.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> 8K für 800 Euro? Und unter welchen Bedingungen soll so ein Gerät entstehen?



Wohl nach den ersten beiden Sätzen aufgehört zu lesen?
Er schreibt doch klar und deutlich: 





> erst wenn vernünftige 8k TVs bei ca 800 Euro angelangt sind und ich  meinen Fernseher wechseln muss, nur dann würde ich zuschlagen, weil zu  dem Zeitpunkt der normale 4k wahrscheinlich eh aussterben wird


Das heißt er holt sich einen 8K (wenn praktisch schon 16K auf den Markt drängt), wenn 4K im normalen Zyklus kaum bis gar nicht mehr erhältlich ist. 
Natürlich werden die 8K TVs dann in dieser Preisklasse angekommen sein (müssen...denn sonst wirds schwierig mit dem Absatz). 





MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich auch, dass es am Ende des Tages immer nach dem eigenen Geschmack geht. Manche sitzen im Kino gerne in der letzten Reihe, weil sie so alles überbrücken und wieder andere gerne in der Mitte, weil sie genau dieses Gefühl mögen. Das lässt sich auch aufs Heimkino adaptieren.



Ja, nur deine Argumentation bekommt Risse, wenn man von der Mitte in die vorderen Reihen schaut - da sitzt normalerweise kein Schwein, außer der Laden ist einmal brechend voll.
Gibt anscheinend doch nicht so viele Fans von unübersichtlichem "Feeling" und in den ersten beiden Reihen von Genickproblemen.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Frage hast du dir doch sicher auch bei 4K damals gestellt, als entsprechende TVs *mindestens* noch weit über 4000 Euro gekostet haben?
> 
> Heut kriegt man einen passablen 4K-LED TV für 800 Euro. Das wird in 10 Jahren bei 8K nicht anders sein.


Einen passablen UHD-TV bekommt man freilich für 800 Euro, aber ein 8K-Fernseher alleine verbraucht mehr Ressourcen (zumindest, wenn wir von einer passablen Größe jenseits der 90 Zoll reden). Zudem sind UHD-Fernseher in den letzten Jahren günstiger geworden, weil 55 und 65 Zoll der neue Standard sind. Das wird mit 90-Zoll-TVs nicht so schnell passieren. Man sieht alleine an diesem Thread, dass da die Meinungen aktuell noch zu stark auseinandergehen. Ich _persönlich _bin allerdings auch der Ansicht, dass man für ein technisches Gerät in der Regel mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen sollte. 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja, nur deine Argumentation bekommt Risse, wenn man von der Mitte in die vorderen Reihen schaut - da sitzt normalerweise kein Schwein, außer der Laden ist einmal brechend voll.
> Gibt anscheinend doch nicht so viele Fans von unübersichtlichem "Feeling" und in den ersten beiden Reihen von Genickproblemen.



Deswegen sitze ich bei einem 65-Zoll-TV auch nicht nen halben Meter davor, sondern anderthalb oder zwei. Deine Argumentation mag stimmen, aber der logische Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass niemand bewusst mit der Nase am Schirm kleben wird. Und ich behaupte an dieser Stelle einfach mal, dass die meisten Wohnzimmer einen Abstand von drei Metern und mehr von Wand zu Wand haben.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Generell schwirren hier viele Halbwahrheiten durch den Raum. Der Sitzabstand war bei Röhrenbildschirmen deshalb größere, um die niedrige Auflösung auszugleichen, wohingegen man bei UHD-TVs gerne auf zwei Meter heranrücken kann. Die Auflösung macht's möglich.



je höher die auflösung, desto geringer der sitzabstand? dazu würd ich mal ne repräsentative umfrage in auftrag geben.
mit der theoretisch bestehenden "möghlichkeit" (des näher-dran-sitzens wg höherer auflösung) magst du zwar recht haben. in der praxis siehts aber natürlich völlig anders aus. 
der sitzabstand ist meist schlicht durch die räumlichen gegebenheiten vorgegeben und war es schon immer.
oder sitzen wir bei 64k-auflösung dann nur noch 3 cm vor unserer 308 zoll glotze? 
ich denke, du siehst selbst ein, dass das ziemlicher unsinn ist. 



> Im Kino sitzen die meisten Leute am liebsten in der Mitte, weil die Leinwand dann schön groß ist.



also ich sitz im kino vorzugsweise mittig, weil ich dort die beste übersicht hab.


----------



## McDrake (29. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> also ich sitz im kino vorzugsweise mittig, weil ich dort die beste übersicht hab.


Und weils am bequemsten ist gradeaus zu schauen und nicht, zwei Stunden leicht links/rechts.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> je höher die auflösung, desto geringer der sitzabstand? dazu würd ich mal ne repräsentative umfrage in auftrag geben.
> mit der theoretisch bestehenden "möghlichkeit" (des näher-dran-sitzens wg höherer auflösung) magst du zwar recht haben. in der praxis siehts aber natürlich völlig anders aus.
> der sitzabstand ist meist schlicht durch die räumlichen gegebenheiten vorgegeben und war es schon immer.
> oder sitzen wir bei 64k-auflösung dann nur noch 3 cm vor unserer 308 zoll glotze?
> ...


Wo habe ich behauptet, dass der Sitzabstand geringer wird, je höher die Auflösung? Ich habe gesagt, dass es die hohe Auflösung erlaubt, näher am TV sitzen als zu Röhrenzeiten und der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt uns beiden, dass niemand auf drei Zentimeter vor der Glotze sitzt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Einen passablen UHD-TV bekommt man freilich für 800 Euro, aber ein 8K-Fernseher alleine verbraucht mehr Ressourcen (zumindest, wenn wir von einer passablen Größe jenseits der 90 Zoll reden). Zudem sind UHD-Fernseher in den letzten Jahren günstiger geworden, weil 55 und 65 Zoll der neue Standard sind. Das wird mit 90-Zoll-TVs nicht so schnell passieren. Man sieht alleine an diesem Thread, dass da die Meinungen aktuell noch zu stark auseinandergehen. Ich _persönlich _bin allerdings auch der Ansicht, dass man für ein technisches Gerät in der Regel mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen sollte.


55-65 Zoll werden auch in Zukunft Standard bleiben. 8K macht aktuell zwar erst ab 90 Zoll Sinn, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass 90 Zoll später Standard werden. Selbstverständlich werden 8K-TVs genau so günstig werden, wie 4K heute. 5000 Euro minimum sind immerhin nicht gerade massentauglich.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Wo habe ich behauptet, dass der Sitzabstand geringer wird, je höher die Auflösung?



zumindest mal sinngemäß hast du das behauptet. 



> und der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt uns beiden, dass niemand auf drei Zentimeter vor der Glotze sitzt.



das nennt man über- (in diesem fall eher unter-) treibung, ein stilmittel.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zumindest mal sinngemäß hast du das behauptet.



Nope, ich sagte mit keiner Silbe, dass man näher am TV sitzen kann, je größer er wird. Und gesunden Menschenverstand haben wir alle. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> das nennt man über- (in diesem fall eher unter-) treibung, ein stilmittel.



Habe ich verstanden, aber der "Ich glaube, du weißt, dass das ziemlicher Unsinn ist, was du gesagt hast" hat aus dem Spaß wieder Ernst gemacht.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Generell schwirren hier viele Halbwahrheiten durch den Raum. Der Sitzabstand war bei Röhrenbildschirmen deshalb größere, um die niedrige Auflösung auszugleichen, wohingegen man bei UHD-TVs gerne auf zwei Meter heranrücken kann. Die Auflösung macht's möglich. Im Kino sitzen die meisten Leute am liebsten in der Mitte, weil die Leinwand dann schön groß ist. Gemessen daran gibt es auch kein "zu groß fürs Wohnzimmer", aber das bleibt am Ende des Tages Geschmack.



Der Sitzabstand war bei Röhre genauso wie heute bei Flachbildschirmen, schlicht weil er vom Wohnzimmer und der Aufstellung der Möbel bestimmt wird und nicht von Auflösung und Größe des Fernsehers. 

Nur sind heutige LCD-TVs merklich größer als Röhrenfernseher und haben eben auch eine größere Auflösung, die sie deswegen auch benötigen. Allerdings gibt es eben Grenzen, da das menschliche Auge nur eine bestimmte Auflösung zulässt. Und die hat man bei 2m Abstand bei 55 Zoll mit 4k erreicht. Damit 8k Sinn macht braucht man also entweder einen merklich größeren Bildschirm oder man muss noch näher ran. Nun sitzen die meisten Leute aber mehr als drei, vier Meter entfernt und können faktisch bei 55 Zoll schon KEINEN Unterschied in der Auflösung zwischen Full HD und 4k mehr erkennen. Damit ist 8k für das Standardwohnzimmer unter 100 Zoll Größe eigentlich witzlos. Nur, wer hat Platz für so ein 100 Zoll Monstrum? 

Ich sagte ja, ich persönlich liebäugle durchaus mit 65 bis 75 Zoll aber schon bei letzterem bekomme ich arge Platzprobleme und ich habe da eigentlich links und rechts was sich nicht verschieben lässt neben dem TV stehen. Bei 100 Zoll oder mehr jedoch wüsste ich gar nicht, wie der vernünftig stehen sollte.



MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Deswegen sitze ich bei einem 65-Zoll-TV auch nicht nen halben Meter davor, sondern anderthalb oder zwei. Deine Argumentation mag stimmen, aber der logische Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass niemand bewusst mit der Nase am Schirm kleben wird. Und ich behaupte an dieser Stelle einfach mal, dass die meisten Wohnzimmer einen Abstand von drei Metern und mehr von Wand zu Wand haben.



Dann bist du aber schon ein Extremfall, normal ist dein Sitzabstand jedenfalls nicht. 
Vor allem wird es deinen Augen nicht sonderlich gut tun, so ein großer Flachbildschirm ist eine gewaltige Strahlenquelle. Das ist so, als wenn du ein paar Stunden direkt in eine Lampe schaust. Du solltest aufpassen, dass du dir da langfristig keine Augenschäden holst.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann bist du aber schon ein Extremfall, normal ist dein Sitzabstand jedenfalls nicht.
> Vor allem wird es deinen Augen nicht sonderlich gut tun, so ein großer Flachbildschirm ist eine gewaltige Strahlenquelle. Das ist so, als wenn du ein paar Stunden direkt in eine Lampe schaust. Du solltest aufpassen, dass du dir da langfristig keine Augenschäden holst.


Danke für deine Fürsorge, aber man schaut ja nicht stundenlang nonstop in die Glotze. Außerdem bündelt der Abstrahlwinkel einer Lampe das Licht, was bei einem TV nicht der Fall ist. 

Natürlich ist der Abstand immer auch an die Gegebenheiten angepasst (Stichwort: deutsche Wohnwandnische) und es ist auch klar, dass wenn sich 8K-TVs durchsetzen sollten und die Fernseher größer würden, man auch wieder weiter weg sitzt. Bei der aktuellen Auflösung _kann _man jedenfalls auf zwei bis drei Meter ran.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Sitzabstand war bei Röhre genauso wie heute bei Flachbildschirmen, schlicht weil er vom Wohnzimmer und der Aufstellung der Möbel bestimmt wird und nicht von Auflösung und Größe des Fernsehers.


Naja, niemand zwingt einen die Couch 4m weit wegzustellen nur weil da erst das Zimmer zu Ende ist. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nun sitzen die meisten Leute aber mehr als drei, vier Meter entfernt und können faktisch bei 55 Zoll schon KEINEN Unterschied in der Auflösung zwischen Full HD und 4k mehr erkennen.


Das kann bei der Entfernung/Größe sogar Keiner zwischen 720 und FHD !
Es ist ein nettes Gesellschaftsspiel das mal objektiv zu testen, ein Augenöffner sind die Ergebnisse !



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, ich persönlich liebäugle durchaus mit 65 bis 75 Zoll aber schon bei letzterem bekomme ich arge Platzprobleme und ich habe da eigentlich links und rechts was sich nicht verschieben lässt neben dem TV stehen. Bei 100 Zoll oder mehr jedoch wüsste ich gar nicht, wie der vernünftig stehen sollte.


Das ist generell oft eine Willensfrage. Wenn man seinen TV rechts und links einmauern "muß"  (Schrank, Bilder) dann geht es z.B. nicht.
Ich habe den 65" mittig an einer ca. 3m breiten Front stehen, da ist noch viel Platz für mehr bei dem 3,5m Sichtabstand, da stehen sonst nur Boxen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vor allem wird es deinen Augen nicht sonderlich gut tun, so ein großer Flachbildschirm ist eine gewaltige Strahlenquelle. Das ist so, als wenn du ein paar Stunden direkt in eine Lampe schaust. Du solltest aufpassen, dass du dir da langfristig keine Augenschäden holst.


Man muß aber auch nicht im TV die maximale Helligkeit nutzen !
Mir ist die ab Werk generell immer zu hoch eingestellt.
Das nicht so dicgt dran sitzen (n-fache der Diagonale) von Früher hatte ohne hin einen anderen Grund, wegen dem Röhren Elektrodenbeschuß war das unbhängig von der Helligkeit nicht sehr günstig.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Danke für deine Fürsorge, aber man schaut ja nicht stundenlang nonstop in die Glotze. Außerdem bündelt der Abstrahlwinkel einer Lampe das Licht, was bei einem TV nicht der Fall ist.


Dafür hast du eine riesige Fläche, und natürlich schaut man stundenlang, ein Film geht nun mal mind. 90 Minuten und wenn man zockt sind es locker etliche Stunden am Stück. 
Ich meine, wenn ich den Fernseher anschalte, dann schaue ich in der Regel auch den gesamten Abend und nicht bloß eine 45 Minuten TV Folge. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Naja, niemand zwingt einen die Couch 4m weit wegzustellen nur weil da erst das Zimmer zu Ende ist.


Zwingen nicht aber man hat nun mal in der Regel die Couch an der einen Wand und den TV an der gegenüberliegenden. Und das sind selbst bei kleinen Wohnzimmern oft 3 Meter und mehr. Bei sehr großen Wohnzimmern hat man es dann häufiger, dass die Couch auch mal mitten im Zimmer steht aber diese Wohnzimmer sind natürlich auch nicht so häufig. 



> Man muß aber auch nicht im TV die maximale Helligkeit nutzen !
> Mir ist die ab Werk generell immer zu hoch eingestellt.


Natürlich nicht, allerdings leidet die Bildqualität, wenn man es zu niedrig einstellt. 

Am PC Monitor justiere ich ständig nach, tagsüber ist er recht hell eingestellt, abends dann dunkler. Beim Fernseher mache ich das jedoch irgendwie nicht und ich zweifle daran, dass das generell gemacht wird. Wobei meiner allerdings auch recht dunkel eingestellt ist eben um die Augen zu schonen und ich sitze ca. dreieinhalb Meter vom TV entfernt. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach haben viele Leute die Geräte jedoch recht hell eingestellt. 



> Das nicht so dicgt dran sitzen (n-fache der Diagonale) von Früher hatte ohne hin einen anderen Grund, wegen dem Röhren Elektrodenbeschuß war das unbhängig von der Helligkeit nicht sehr günstig.


Ja, aber ich habe es im Selbsttest gemerkt. Bei einem 80cm Fernseher konnte ich durchaus zwei, drei Stunden bei ca. 2m problemlos davor hocken, heute bei den doppelt so großen LCDs geht mir das nach kürzester Zeit doch arg auf die Augen. Ich gehe also schon davon aus, dass der Beschuss durch das Mehr an Licht recht ungünstig ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zwingen nicht aber man hat nun mal in der Regel die Couch an der einen Wand und den TV an der gegenüberliegenden. Und das sind selbst bei kleinen Wohnzimmern oft 3 Meter und mehr. Bei sehr großen Wohnzimmern hat man es dann häufiger, dass die Couch auch mal mitten im Zimmer steht aber diese Wohnzimmer sind natürlich auch nicht so häufig.


Bei uns sind es sogar 5m, weshalb unser 46" auf die Distanz wieder kleiner wirkt. Wollte deshalb auch so langsam auf was Größeres wechseln, Minimum 55".

Die Couch mittig zu stellen käme uns auch nicht in den Sinn, man möchte den Raum schließlich effektiv nutzen.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich habe es im Selbsttest gemerkt. Bei einem 80cm Fernseher konnte ich durchaus zwei, drei Stunden bei ca. 2m problemlos davor hocken, heute bei den doppelt so großen LCDs geht mir das nach kürzester Zeit doch arg auf die Augen. Ich gehe also schon davon aus, dass der Beschuss durch das Mehr an Licht recht ungünstig ist.



Wie gesagt, das liegt unter anderem am Winkel. Während mir eine Glühbirne direkt in die Augen strahlt, weil das Licht durch die Krümmung gebündelt wird, verteilt sich das bei einem Fernseher, weil er größer und flacher ist. Mehr noch, wenn man den dunkleren Kino-Modus verwendet. Hinzu kommen die blauen Anteile im Licht. TVs besitzen die Möglichkeit, die Farbtemperatur anzupassen, weswegen wir grundsätzlich empfehlen, diese auf warm zu stellen (was Kino-Presets eh tun). 

Kurzum: Du hast nur teilweise recht. Aber ich habe auch schon von Leuten gehört, die behauptet haben, bei 500 Nits bräuchte man eine Sonnenbrille beim Fernsehschauen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das liegt unter anderem am Winkel. Während mir eine Glühbirne direkt in die Augen strahlt, weil das Licht durch die Krümmung gebündelt wird, verteilt sich das bei einem Fernseher, weil er größer und flacher ist. Mehr noch, wenn man den dunkleren Kino-Modus verwendet. Hinzu kommen die blauen Anteile im Licht. TVs besitzen die Möglichkeit, die Farbtemperatur anzupassen, weswegen wir grundsätzlich empfehlen, diese auf warm zu stellen (was Kino-Presets eh tun).
> 
> Kurzum: Du hast nur teilweise recht. Aber ich habe auch schon von Leuten gehört, die behauptet haben, bei 500 Nits bräuchte man eine Sonnenbrille beim Fernsehschauen.



Sorry aber das ist mir zu arrogant. Eine Glühbirne ist nur wenige Zentimeter groß, natürlich ist der gebündelte Strahl hier erheblich stärker. Nur guckt man, gerade wenn man direkt davor sitzt, bei einem TV auf eine riesige Fläche, die einen anstrahlt. Und das ist nun einmal weder angenehm noch gesund auf Dauer.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist mir zu arrogant. Eine Glühbirne ist nur wenige Zentimeter groß, natürlich ist der gebündelte Strahl hier erheblich stärker. Nur guckt man, gerade wenn man direkt davor sitzt, bei einem TV auf eine riesige Fläche, die einen anstrahlt. Und das ist nun einmal weder angenehm noch gesund auf Dauer.



Das sollte in keinsterweise arrogant rüberkommen, das tut mir leid. Dein Vergleich TV gegen Lampe hinkt lediglich, denn die Fläche strahlt zum Beispiel auch nie gleichmäßig stark, da kommt es sehr auf die Bildinhalte an (Szenen mit Tageslicht knallen mehr als Szenen bei Nacht). Die Variablen sind so vielfältig (Sitzabstand, Helligkeit der Filmszenen, Dimming, helle Bildanteile vs. dunkle Bildanteile, maximale Hintergrundbeleuchtung, eigenes Befinden), dass sich jeder seinen TV nach eigenen Wünschen einstellen sollte.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Das sollte in keinsterweise arrogant rüberkommen, das tut mir leid. Dein Vergleich TV gegen Lampe hinkt lediglich, denn die Fläche strahlt zum Beispiel auch nie gleichmäßig stark, da kommt es sehr auf die Bildinhalte an (Szenen mit Tageslicht knallen mehr als Szenen bei Nacht). Die Variablen sind so vielfältig (Sitzabstand, Helligkeit der Filmszenen, Dimming, helle Bildanteile vs. dunkle Bildanteile, maximale Hintergrundbeleuchtung, eigenes Befinden), dass sich jeder seinen TV nach eigenen Wünschen einstellen sollte.



Sicher, aber die große Fläche heutiger TVs knallt halt eben dennoch auf die Augen, gerade wenn man direkt davor sitzt. Klar kann man jetzt so einstellen, dass es nicht mehr unangenehm ist, allerdings wird man dann auch immer einen gewaltigen Qualitätsverlust haben.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, aber die große Fläche heutiger TVs knallt halt eben dennoch auf die Augen, gerade wenn man direkt davor sitzt. Klar kann man jetzt so einstellen, dass es nicht mehr unangenehm ist, allerdings wird man dann auch immer einen gewaltigen Qualitätsverlust haben.


Wir empfehlen in unseren TV-Tests immer die Kinoeinstellung mit warmen Farben und wenn du auf anderen Seiten/in anderen Magazinen schaust, dann wirst du ähnliche Ergebnisse finden. Wenn es um Heimkinotauglichkeit ist heller und knalliger nicht ratsam aus den von dir genannten Gründen, aber die Einstellungen liegen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Auge des betrachters. 

Wie siehst du das mit dem "auf die Augen knallen" bei Smartphones? Da ist man noch deutlich näher mit dem Gesicht dran und die strahlen gerade bei Tageslicht heller als dein Fernseher bei gedimmtem Licht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Couch mittig zu stellen käme uns auch nicht in den Sinn, man möchte den Raum schließlich effektiv nutzen.


Klar ist alles Geschmacksache !
Wenn ich da jedoch an einen guten Freund denke (mit Extra großer Sichtentfernung) der "muß" unbedingt über den Esstisch schauen, tauschen von Essbereich und Sofa wäre da eine einfache Lösung.

Viele Wohnzimmer folgen ohnehin "historisch" erlernten Mustern, fernab von Phantasie einfach mal mit den "Traditionen" zu brechen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Wir empfehlen in unseren TV-Tests immer die Kinoeinstellung mit warmen Farben und wenn du auf anderen Seiten/in anderen Magazinen schaust, dann wirst du ähnliche Ergebnisse finden.


Ich würde es eher den Gegebenheiten anpassen, je nach Lichteinstrahlung, Qualität von Jalousien, Rolo, Plissee, Vorhänge und persönliche Vorlieben usw. gibt es da viele Faktoren für die Einstellungen.


Das die Qualität des Farbraumes & Kontrast des Bildes nichts mit der Gesundheit & Wahrnehmung zu tun hat sollte jedem bewußt sein.
Nur weil etwas bockescharf aussieht muß das ja nach Betrachtungsdauer nicht gesund sein.
Wenn ich nur an all die Leute denke die eine Sonnenfinsternis ohne Brille betrachtet haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Klar ist alles Geschmacksache !
> Wenn ich da jedoch an einen guten Freund denke (mit Extra großer Sichtentfernung) der "muß" unbedingt über den Esstisch schauen, tauschen von Essbereich und Sofa wäre da eine einfache Lösung.
> 
> Viele Wohnzimmer folgen ohnehin "historisch" erlernten Mustern, fernab von Phantasie einfach mal mit den "Traditionen" zu brechen.


Hat nicht zwingend was mit Geschmackssache zu tun, es hängt vom Raum selbst ab. Bei sehr offenen, weiten, barrierefreien Räumen wo z.B. Wohnzimmer, Esszimmer und Küche quasi eine Fläche teilen kann man sowas natürlich machen, das findet man aber eher bei Neubauten. Altbau-Häuser hingegen haben selten Räume die die 25-30 qm überschreiten - es sei denn man macht Mauerdurchbrüche.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (29. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher den Gegebenheiten anpassen, je nach Lichteinstrahlung, Qualität von Jalousien, Rolo, Plissee, Vorhänge und persönliche Vorlieben usw. gibt es da viele Faktoren für die Einstellungen.



Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele! Aber Hand aufs Herz: Wer wechselt jedesmal das Preset nach Filmgenre und Umgebungslicht?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2019)

Nuja, das Haus wo ich wohne ist von 183x und hat mehrere ca. 3x4m Räume mit Türen außermittig an der Längsseite.
Ich habe mir am Tieferen Teil die Sitzmöglichkeiten hingestellt und am Kurzen Teil mittig den TV.
Sichtabstand ca. 3,5m

Natürlich könnte ich den TV auch neben der Tür stellen und die Sitzgelegenheiten vor Fenster/Heizung, was den Sichtabstand auf ca. 2,5m reduzieren würde.

Das Zimmer war das Schlafzimmer meines Vormieters, während ich den kleineren Hobbyraum (verschnittene 2,5 x 4m) als Schlafzimmer nutze.
Es geht je nach Vorlieben/Kompromisbereitschaft halt einiges.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele! Aber Hand aufs Herz: Wer wechselt jedesmal das Preset nach Filmgenre und Umgebungslicht?


Natürlich keiner, man stellt es eimalig auf seine Bedingungen/Bedürfnisse ein und tunt das ggf. mal nach.
Der Rest ist Kompromis 

D.H.
Ein Kumpel hat absolut lichtdichte automatische Jalousien, klappt sich seine Leinwand aus, gehen die runter.
Da ist das immer gleich hell/dunkel !


----------



## Tek1978 (29. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Klar ist alles Geschmacksache !
> Wenn ich da jedoch an einen guten Freund denke (mit Extra großer Sichtentfernung) der "muß" unbedingt über den Esstisch schauen, tauschen von Essbereich und Sofa wäre da eine einfache Lösung.
> 
> Viele Wohnzimmer folgen ohnehin "historisch" erlernten Mustern, fernab von Phantasie einfach mal mit den "Traditionen" zu brechen.



 Also in mein Wohnzimmer ist ein Erker mit 3 Fenstern, gefolgt von eine selbstgebauten Gerüst mit Platte darauf. die ist aufgefüllt mit Kakao Schalen und Steinen und Dschungelfplanzen drin. darin integriert mein PC, fühl mich wie im Urwald. Dann kommt eine Säule (An der demnächst eine Efeu-tute rauf klettern darf) die ich gebaut habe und da ist ein Rollo aus Holz dran in Erdfarbe um ab zu dunkel falls nötig aber das die Pflanzen halt Licht von den Fenstern bekommen
Davor steht ein Sofa in L Form und dann tjo  kommt der TV bei so ca. 2,80 Meter.

 Denk das ist schick und nen Hinkucker 

Naja aber ich brauch keine 8k irgendwie hab ich was TV angeht irgendwie keinen Anspruch mehr, Hauptsache läuft und scheppert XD


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Oktober 2019)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Also in mein Wohnzimmer ist ein Erker mit 3 Fenstern, gefolgt von eine selbstgebauten Gerüst mit Platte darauf. die ist aufgefüllt mit Kakao Schalen und Steinen und Dschungelfplanzen drin. darin integriert mein PC, fühl mich wie im Urwald.


Ein Kumpel früher war mal Hygrokulturfan, bis ihm sein CPC64 dort weggegammelt ist, eine schlechte Erinnerung (Mainboard oxydiert) 

Ich hab es ohnehin nicht so mit Grünzeug ...  ist halt Geschmacks & Priofrage .... dann darf man sich aber auch nicht anderweilig über kein Platz beschweren.


----------



## Xello1984 (19. Dezember 2019)

@ MaxeSchwind 

Mal ne Frage an dich als Tester.
Je nach dem ob du Brillenträger bist.. wenn du unter optimalen Bedingungen siehst, im Kino einen der aktuellsten AAA $$$ Filme schaust (Marvel/Disney) erkennst du da, ob es FullHD, WQHD oder eher schon 4k ist?
Oder bildest du dir das vlt nur ein, es wäre eine sehr scharfe, hohe Auflösung, höhere als Full_Hd?

Bitte keine technischen Details, hier geht die Frage um deine Empfindung


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Dezember 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Wie siehst du das mit dem "auf die Augen knallen" bei Smartphones? Da ist man noch deutlich näher mit dem Gesicht dran und die strahlen gerade bei Tageslicht heller als dein Fernseher bei gedimmtem Licht.



Sorry für die späte Antwort, sehe das jetzt erst gerade.

Das Smartphone und selbst ein Tablet sind viel kleiner und strahlen entsprechend weniger Licht ab. Knallen also lange nicht so, wie ein Fernseher, selbst wenn sie hell eingestellt sind. Davon ab gebe ich zu, nutze ich mein Smartphone praktisch nur zum Telefonieren. Für alles andere dann das 10 Zoll Tablet (4:3 Format). Und das halte ich dann je nach Situation 20 - 30cm vom Gesicht entfernt, was etwa die Hälfte des Abstands (50 - 60cm) vom merklich größeren 27 Zoll PC Monitor ist. Bei meinem Tablet reguliere ich allerdings die Helligkeit mit einem Wisch quasi ständig, je nach Situation. Sodass es letztlich sogar schonender ist als der PC Monitor.


----------

